# doppeltes Hochkomma (") in String verwenden



## Pauli01 (21. Aug 2005)

Hey

wie kann ich ein doppeltes Hochkomma in einem String als Zeichen verwenden ??????????????????


----------



## Roar (21. Aug 2005)

\"
das nächste mal suchfunktion & javabuch
*verschoben :bae:*


----------



## Seraph (22. Aug 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> \"
> das nächste mal suchfunktion & javabuch
> *verschoben :bae:*



Genau wie Roar es beschrieben hat mus Du es machen. Hier nochmal ein Beispiel:


```
String ausgabetest = ('\"'+"Testausgabe"+'\"');
System.out.println(ausgabetest);
```

achte darauf das Du das "Backslash und Zeichen" zwichen einfachen Hochkommas  *'*  sätzt.


----------



## messi (22. Aug 2005)

Meerschweinchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> String ausgabetest = ('\"'+"Testausgabe"+'\"');
> System.out.println(ausgabetest);
> ```
> achte darauf das Du das "Backslash und Zeichen" zwichen einfachen Hochkommas  *'*  sätzt.


WTF?
Das Zollzeichen braucht als char-Literal keinen Backslash: '"'. Besser gleich so:
	
	
	
	





```
String ausgabetest = "\"Testausgabe\"";
```


----------

